# I just broke a womans heart



## missmeatball (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,  i know the subjct heading doesnt look good but unfortunately its true!!!!  I feel really awful today as  i was selling my dog (the dog on the picture) to a lovely lady and then at the last minute i changed my mind and she came all the way to my house excited and i had to tell her she was absolutely heartbroken . I tried calling her landline earlier on today but no answer.  I feel really terrible and feel a bad person today. My dog could sense something wasnt right and he stared up at me and i looked him in the eyes and thought "your going no where dog i love u too much to let u go".    So it was either break her heart or mine.  HOW DOI DEAL WITH THIS OR AM I JUST BEEN SILLY?  oops didnt mean for caps.  im a really sensitive sort of girly.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ah hun.... I can understand not wanting to let him go, he is gorgous!!! Your not being silly hun, it natural to feel some kind of guilt... But I am sure you did the right thing. The women will understand, she just a bit upset.....

Enjoy your furbaby!
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missmeatball (Jul 25, 2007)

thank u honey xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww dont you worry. He is too cute to let go. Im sure she will understand, dont worry about it and i am very sure that the woman would understand. 

Keep smiling


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Omg, he is beautiful, I don't know how I would have coped giving my baby away!!!


----------



## missmeatball (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks for all ur replys. yeah he is a little beauty i made the right decision keeping him


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wanted to say your little dog is adorable.  I wouldn't have been able to resist that face either. 

If the woman is a true animal lover, she'll understand.

Shill x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry you felt in a position to need to give him up, a change of heart at the last minute is nothing to feel guilty for so dont be too hard on yourself


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG - thank goodness you kept him afterall.

She won't be heartbroken hun - just disappointed and maybe cross but not heartbroken.

Enjoy your furbaby. Wasn't he clever making you keep him?


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Miss Meatball 

I am intrigued, you can either keep him or you can't - what on earth possessed you to sell him in the first place? 

I hope your circumstances have changed and you can now give him everything he needs. 

I am sure the lady will understand, after all it is better for the dog not to suffer the trauma of rehoming unless of course you are not able to look after him properly. 

I hope things work out well for you and your dog in the future. Perhaps if you feel that you need to part with him in the future it would be best to contact the original breeder or a rescue centre rather than selling him, that way you'll be assured he is going to the best home. 

Good luck with everything. Greeneyed x


----------

